# Photos...



## ArtPhsyc (Oct 22, 2007)

So, I hit up the FAQ section on how to add pics, as well as the FAQ on the new page where the galleries are.  I guess I'm just not being logged in as an Admin. like it says I'm supposed to be, so what do I do?

-John


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, to add images to the MT site you'll need to be a Supporting member.  It's a great way to help keep the site up and running and gives you access to a ton of extra features on the site.  Here is a link to the page to sign up as a supporter of MT and here are the policies regarding posting images.


----------

